# Unknown devices

## VinzC

Hi.

I'm installing Gentoo on an IBM xSeries 226 with Gentoo LiveCD 2004.3. I can at least access SCSI disks and other hardware but lspci lists devices that are Unknown:

```
livecd root # lspci | grep -i unknown

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 359e (rev 0a)

0000:00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3595 (rev 0a)

0000:00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3596 (rev 0a)

0000:00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3597 (rev 0a)

0000:01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 1659 (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 0329 (rev 09)

0000:02:00.1 PIC: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 0326 (rev 09)

0000:02:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 032a (rev 09)

0000:02:00.3 PIC: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 0327 (rev 09)

```

Here's the device tree:

```
livecd root # lspci -vt

-[00]-+-00.0  Intel Corp.: Unknown device 359e

      +-02.0-[01]----00.0  Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 1659

      +-03.0-[02-04]--+-00.0-[03]----01.0  Adaptec ServeRAID Controller

      |               +-00.1  Intel Corp.: Unknown device 0326

      |               +-00.2-[04]--

      |               \-00.3  Intel Corp.: Unknown device 0327

      +-04.0-[05]--

      +-1d.0  Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

      +-1d.1  Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

      +-1d.2  Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

      +-1d.3  Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

      +-1d.7  Intel Corp. 82801EB USB2

      +-1e.0-[06]--+-02.0  Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]

      |            \-04.0  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

      +-1f.0  Intel Corp. 82801EB LPC Interface Controller

      +-1f.1  Intel Corp. 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controller

      \-1f.3  Intel Corp. 82801EB SMBus Controller

```

Does it matter (I presume yes, it does). If there is no kernel support for these in Gentoo kernel but for other Linux distros (e.g. RedHat and SuSe), what shall I do?

Thanks for any hint/suggestion.

----------

## kd03

Which kernel version are you using?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VinzC,

Unknown, means they are not in the lspci database. Not that there is no Linux support. Looking here http://pciids.sourceforge.net/iii/?i=8086:s=1 those unknowns are all PCI-Express related.

Please post how you get on with that montherboard.

----------

## racoontje

Doesn't the kernel have built in PCI databases as well?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

racoontje,

It can have but the PCI databale is depreciated in favour of lspci.

You can include the kernel data base to have text in /proc/bus/pci/devices.

----------

## VinzC

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> Unknown, means they are not in the lspci database. Not that there is no Linux support. Looking here http://pciids.sourceforge.net/iii/?i=8086:s=1 those unknowns are all PCI-Express related.
> 
> Please post how you get on with that montherboard.

 

Thanks NeddySeagoon. Indeed I've run lspci -i /mnt/gentoo/ush/share/misc/pci.ids after an emerge sync and here are the results:

```
livecd root # lspci -i /mnt/gentoo/usr/share/misc/pci.ids

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. E7525 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0a)

0000:00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A (rev 0a)

0000:00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A1 (rev 0a)

0000:00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. E7525/E7520 PCI Express Port B (rev 0a)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 6700PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

0000:02:00.1 PIC: Intel Corp. 6700/6702PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller A (rev 09)

0000:02:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 6700PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge B (rev 09)

0000:02:00.3 PIC: Intel Corp. 6700PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller B (rev 09)

0000:03:01.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec ServeRAID Controller (rev 02)

0000:06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0c)

0000:06:04.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

```

However I haven't succeeded in booting the machine from SCSI disks yet. I must have done something wrong somewhere  :Sad: . I'll post as soon as I get it to work.

----------

## VinzC

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Please post how you get on with that montherboard.

 

Successfully after a second install  :Smile: .

The machine is a dual Pentium 4 with Ultra SCSI 320 MB/s. It has also an embedded Broadcom gigabit ethernet controller. It has two Extended PCI 100 MHz/64 bits, one PCI 133 MHz/64 bits, one PCI Express x 16 and two PCI 33MHz/32 bits.

In fact I just followed Gentoo installation manual - wrote for myself a little install script so that I never miss an important step again. I had few options to select, which refered to hardware I had installed, i.e. only a network card (Intel EtherExpress Pro 100) and the embedded gigabit NIC (Broadcom BCM 5721).

The disks however took most of my attention. Using the planar SCSI and its SmartHost ability I couldn't succeed in having LiveCD see the disks. But I learnt SmartHost is indeed a software RAID with BIOS support. Hence the BIOS option Boot enable when configuring the array.

The server came with a bundle, which contained a ServeRaid 6i card. When plugged in, the Serveraid adapter drives the RAID array instead of the Planar SCSI BIOS. At that moment LiveCD could see the drives but, curiosly after only a certain amount of time.

Approximately 40 seconds after the kernel was loaded (I was already typing commands)  I got SCSI detection messages saying the logical drive was detected; /dev/sdax entries then appeared:

```
scsi0 : IBM PCI ServeRAID 7.00.15  Build 625 <ServeRAID 6i>

  Vendor: IBM       Model: SERVERAID         Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: IBM       Model: SERVERAID         Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Processor                          ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: IBM       Model: 02R0980a S320  1  Rev: 1

  Type:   Processor                          ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

I don't know what causes this delay but it does only slows down the boot process. Note I would be glad if I could get rid of it. Maybe I should unselect Probe all LUN on each SCSI devices in kernel config?

Anyway to install Gentoo on an IBM xSeries 226 you need at least a ServeRaid adapter for hardware RAID. Otherwise you would get only software RAID, supported by the embedded Planar SCSI.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VinzC,

```
Probe all LUN on each SCSI devices
```

is for things like SCSI CD jukeboxes that pretend to be several different devices, depending on which CD is selected. You don't need it if you only have SCSI hard drives, since they only have a single Logical Unit Number.

Its good to know hardware like this is fairly painless to get going.

Are you using PCI-X video ?

----------

## VinzC

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> VinzC,
> 
> ```
> Probe all LUN on each SCSI devices
> ```
> ...

 

Even if the Serveraid adapter "contains" multiple adapter entries?

 *Quote:*   

> Its good to know hardware like this is fairly painless to get going.

 

Well, after all, that's IBM  :Smile: . I mean they deeply collaborate for high availability hardware with Linux. Granted, it's mostly SuSe and RedHat. But the goal is there. I would have wasted that wonderfull machine with Windows - yesss! another flame war  :Wink:  .

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Are you using PCI-X video ?

 

No it's not. It's an embedded Radeon 7000 AGP (16MB video RAM on board). Have you had problems with PCI-X video?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VinzC,

 *Quote:*   

> NeddySeagoon wrote:
> 
> Are you using PCI-X video ?
> 
> No it's not. It's an embedded Radeon 7000 AGP (16MB video RAM on board). Have you had problems with PCI-X video?

 

Unfortunately I haven't had the opportunity - yet

----------

## VinzC

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Unfortunately I haven't had the opportunity - yet

 

So you live in Edinburgh?  :Wink: 

----------

